# [SOLVED] USB Drive wont rename



## Masterchiefxx17

Hi,

I have a Kingston 1GB flash drive, and I cant get it to be renamed. I bought a Linksys router and used the USB driver to be turned into some Easy Setup Key?

All it did that I can tell was add an .exe program. But in the process of doing so it renamed the flash drive to: "Easy Setup Key".

When I right click rename on Windows I enter in the new name but once I hit enter the flash drive name remains the same.

How can I get this to me renamed?

Thanks!


----------



## pip22

*Re: USB Drive wont rename*

Reformat it.
Enter new name (Volume label) in dialog box before starting the format operation.

Be aware that this will erase all data currently on the pen drive.

Note: The "Easy Setup" method for secure wireless connections very rarely works. Fine in theory, but not in practice. It's never worked for me. 
Manual entry of the wireless key is still the best method.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: USB Drive wont rename*

Ok, thanks! That worked!

Ya I know.. The Easy Key didnt work for me. I did the manual setup.


----------

